# Ano de 2010 o ano com mais recordes desde 1816



## irpsit (26 Jun 2011 às 13:14)

Realmente vivemos num tempo extraordinário. Segundo o que li no blogue do Wunderground, do Jeff Masters, o ano de 2010 constitui um número sem precedentes de recordes, que rivaliza com o ano de 1816 (o ano sem verão, após a erupção VEI7 do Tambora). Isto é soberbo, já que a tendência deste número de recordes têm aumentado rapidamente nos últimos anos.

O que o Jeff Masters diz ainda é mais extraordinário e preocupante. Em 2010 houve 20 países com recordes históricos de calor, o maior número em muitas décadas pelo menos. E esses países constituem 20% da área terrestre do planeta! 

E no inverno 2010-2011 a anomalia polar de pressão atmosférica foi histórica, tendo causado frio recorde em muitos locais das latitudes baixas, enquanto os pólos tinham uma anomalia quente muito pronunciada. 

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=1831

Não quero transformar esta postagem num debate sobre as mudanças climáticas, já existe demasiada controvérsia nessa área e outros tópicos para esse espaço. 

Quiz apenas partilhar estes factos sobre 2010 e o meu espanto pessoal quando verifico os tempos extraordinários que tenho experienciado nos últimos anos, confirmando que o Jeff escreveu. Sinto-me muito sortudo por ter viajado e vivido por vários países, e muitas vezes por ter estado no local correcto à hora correcta, tendo experienciado um pouco esta extraordinária saga de eventos extremos e recordes, frios e quentes, de secas, tornados, nevões e tempestades, sem me ter magoado.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 13:25)

Fiquei completamente confuso 

Não era suposto arrefecer estando nos então ao nível das erupções de 1816 ?


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jun 2011 às 14:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Fiquei completamente confuso
> 
> Não era suposto arrefecer estando nos então ao nível das erupções de 1816 ?



Talvez o ano 1816 tenha também sido um ano de recordes, mas pela negativa, precisamente devido às partículas vulcânicas, resultando temperaturas baixas no verão (recorde)..


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 14:53)

Paulo H disse:


> Talvez o ano 1816 tenha também sido um ano de recordes, mas pela negativa, precisamente devido às partículas vulcânicas, resultando temperaturas baixas no verão (recorde)..



Pois, logo, nos devíamos ter então arrefecido, as partículas vulcânicas têm exactamente essa particularidade de reflectir os raios solares pra fora de terra. Além do mais o sol está tão calmo como em 1816. Ou há algo muito mal explicado, ou então ainda não conhecemos tão bem os efeitos que os vulcões têm no clima, ou então a reconstrução climática tem erros muito grosseiros.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jun 2011 às 14:55)

Sem querer refutar nada do que se conclui do artigo no weatherground, penso que deveria ser mostrado também se houve em 2010 países com recorde de temperatura baixa (ex: países em torno do equador).


----------

